# Die Wächter suchen.... vielleicht ja dich? :)



## Zaruja (24. Juni 2017)

Hallo liebe Spieler!                                                                                              

Wir, "ist ein Wächter der Zeit" (http://wdz.trollpit.de), sind eine Allianz-Level-Stopp-Gilde auf dem Server Alleria / Rexxar und suchen weitere Mitspieler.
Aktuell befinden wir uns auf Level-Stopp 80.
Wir sind eine Feierabendgilde und dementsprechend sind die meisten unserer Aktivitäten abends.

Wir werden pro Woche etwa 2-3 Termine haben für Raids, Instanzen und was sonst so anfällt, an denen teilgenommen werden kann.

 

Das Alter ist bunt gemischt, der Durchschnitt liegt so bei ca 30 Jahren, wobei unsere ältesten Mitglieder schon ein paar Falten mehr haben... Da wir eine Gilde für Mitglieder sind, bei denen Real-life explizit vorgeht, sind Casualgamer willkommen.
Es besteht zu keiner Zeit Pflicht an den Raids teilzunehmen, wenn man halt mal aussetzen möchte, dann ist das halt so, sei es aus beruflichen oder persönlichen Gründen. Man kann sich auch kurzfristig in unserem Forum abmelden, falls man sich angemeldet hat und doch etwas dazwischen gekommen ist.
Von der Struktur her sind wir eher demokratisch aufgebaut: Wir haben zur Zeit 7 Kuratoren, einen Gildenmeister gibt es nur formell. Die Kuratoren treffen sich in regelmäßigen Abständen und diskutieren über anstehende Events, Themen und Probleme. Dabei soll aber alles von den Mitglieder kommen, d.h. wir legen Wert auf Forumsaktivität bzw. Konversation über TS oder Messages. Mitglieder können bei Problemen Beiträge im Forum zur Diskussion erstellen oder sich an einen Kurator wenden. Man sollte bei uns regelmäßig ins Forum schauen, da dort auch Regeländerungen, aktuelle Diskussionen, Abstimmungen und Ankünigungen veröffentlicht werden.

*Was muss man als Mitglied mitbringen/können?*
Lust an Wow, sowie Spass und Interesse an anderen Sachen außer Raids wären wünschenswert, da wir auch mal Gildenevents (Eröffnungsevents für neuen Content, Geschichtsraids, Quests, etc. ) durchführen und sich unsere Levelstopps nicht nur auf Endcontentniveau bewegen. Ihr solltet außerdem kontaktfreudig sein und Teamspeak besitzen. Für Neulinge oder für Spieler, die bisher keine Raiderfahrung gesammelt haben, bzw sammeln konnten, bietet das Projekt Levelstop den perfekten Einstieg. Wir erklären alle Bosstaktiken genau, bis der letzte es auch verstanden hat.
Für die Veteranen: Bitte nur bewerben, wenn ihr geduldig seid und Verständnis für Neulinge in Sachen Raids habt.
Der Spass am Spiel und die Gemeinschaft stehen im Vordergrund. Auch Rollenspieler sind gern gesehen und wir sind für Events mit RPG-Charakter aufgeschlossen.

Aktueller Content (Wotlk)
*RAIDS:*
freigegebene Raids: 
Naxxramas

aktuelle Raids: 
( Obsidiansanktum )
( Auge der Ewigkeit )
---> Ulduar

kommende Raids:
Onyxias Hort

aktuelle Raidtage / -zeiten
unterschiedlich / flexibel momentan im Test, da wir schauen möchten, dass alle Mitglieder mal raiden können
2 Wochen Fr + Sa, 2 Wochen Mi + Fr
Startzeiten variieren ebenfalls, mal 20 und mal 21 Uhr

alle paar Wochen findet ein Gildenabend statt

*Welche Chars werden gesucht?*
Die Klassenwahl obliegt ganz euch. Wenn ihr also beispielsweise unbedingt als Krieger tanken wollt, so werden wir euch nicht davon abhalten. Schließlich soll euch der Charakter spass machen!

*Was für Regeln gibt es?*
Diese schaut ihr euch am besten auf unserer Webseite an:http://wdz.trollpit.de/index.php/forum/30-gildeninformationen

*Generell haben wir folgende Beschränkungen (Wotlk):*
- Nur Items + Verzauberungen aus aktuellem Content
- aktuelle Itemlvl-Begrenzung 219
- Kein Betreten von Content, welcher noch nicht freigegeben ist
- Erbstücke nur bis 10 Level vor aktuellem Level-Stpopp erlaubt
- 1 Twink pro Member (unterliegen den gleichen Regeln)

*Wie bewerbe ich mich?*
Für uns ist es wichtig, dass sich die Mitglieder kennen, sich wohl fühlen und zu uns passen. Insofern ist eine Registrierung und anschließende Bewerbung im Forum unabdingbar (http://wdz.trollpit.de/index.php/forum/16-bewerbungen).
In der Bewerbung solltet ihr kurz erwähnen, weshalb ihr Wächter sein wollt, was ihr erwartet und ganz kurz wer ihr seid. Nach einem kurzen Ingame-Gespräch, in welchem wir Kuratoren euch noch etwas näher kennen lernen wollen, werdet ihr als Anwärter aufgenommen.
Danach könnt ihr euch in Ruhe in der Gilde umschauen, mit Mitgliedern reden und schauen, ob es euch zusagt. Ist dies der Fall, könnt ihr euch im Forum vorstellen.
Die Vorstellung beinhaltet dort persönlichere Daten: Wer ihr seid, was für Hobbys ihr habt etc. Alsdann seid ihr ein Wächter.
Das klingt für euch vielleicht alles etwas umständlich und aufwändig, doch möchten wir auch darauf achten, dass neue Mitglieder zu uns passen und sich in die Gilde integrieren. Außerdem ist es uns wichtig, dass unsere Mitglieder sich bei uns wohl fühlen. Letzteres bestätigt ihr mit eurer Vorstellung. ;-)

Falls euer Interesse geweckt wurde, schaut doch mal auf unserer Webseite vorbei! Gerne könnt ihr auch einen der Kuratoren im Spiel anschreiben und fragen.
Wir freuen uns!

Kuratoren sind:

Avanee (Alleria)
Axxaran / Axana (Alleria)
Geridarius (Alleria)
Icemoon (Alleria)
Morphee (Rexxar)
Tobermory (Alleria) - (Steppenwolf#2239)
Zarú (Alleria) - (LadyLila#2578)

http://www.wdz.trollpit.de/
Im Forumsreiter "Index" findet man die Gildeninformationen und Regeln.
Dort kann man sich auch bewerben. ;-)

 

Und wer noch nicht genug von den Wächtern hat, wir sind auch auf Facebook vertreten:

https://www.facebook.com/www.wdz.trollpit.de/

Die gildeninterne Facebookgruppe kann man später als Mitglied beitreten 

 

Wir freuen uns!

Es grüßen die Wächter!


----------

